# SWAT Selection & Training - Raising the Bar



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Paul Howe

Unfortunately, American law enforcement will one day face criminals and terrorists who have endured more rigorous and intense selection and training than their own SWAT personnel. Because of this and several other factors, it is vital that SWAT selection and training be kept at a high standard, free from political agenda and social experimentation. As in any enforcement action, the success of high-risk missions will hinge on a cohesive and highly trained SWAT element. Elevated standards in selection and training will help ensure the survival and safety of citizens and SWAT officers alike.

I am a firm believer that mediocrity in selection and training breeds liability. Furthermore, management attempts to artificially create equality at all costs is a liability, one that will erode unit cohesion at the very core. Going up against armed, hardened criminals is not a social experiment, nor should it be treated as one. We should select the best personnel for the job, period.

Many factors motivate officers to try out for SWAT. Obviously, serving in SWAT has several advantages over other assignments. SWAT service allows officers a platform from which to "serve and protect" at a higher level. By definition, tactical team members choose to enter harm's way more often than those who perform other departmental duties. Additionally, highly motivated officers may wish to serve with other like-minded individuals, who seek an elevated degree of training and individual proficiency in their chosen profession.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/SWAT/articles/1665009/


----------

